# BMW stuck up forum site



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried to register as a user on a BMW site to sell my private number plate which is an "M6" number great for a M6 driver. First the site had about 2 pages of rules. Then once I logged in it would not let me post an item for sale until I had about 14+ posts on general items that were not connected to selling things.

Oh well the site is not as friendly as here but I wanted to sell the number off to the right customer for an M6 number.

They drive and surf like they own the place, come on BMW guys get your heads out your arse's.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

jev said:


> I tried to register as a user on a BMW site to sell my private number plate which is an "M6" number great for a M6 driver. First the site had about 2 pages of rules. Then once I logged in it would not let me post an item for sale until I had about 14+ posts on general items that were not connected to selling things.
> 
> Oh well the site is not as friendly as here but I wanted to sell the number off to the right customer for an M6 number.
> 
> They drive and surf like they own the place, come on BMW guys get your heads out your arse's.


Just fill the forums with rubbish... 14 times...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Just fill the forums with rubbish... 14 times.


Exactly. Hasn't it got a welcome new users section? :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Personally, I would right something like "BMW drivers smell"!!!!

or post the video link from "off topic" 



 all over the site!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You think that's bad, some of the MB forums require 30 posts before selling!!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

What a load of rubbish. Most BMW drivers area a pain in the A...

I think that the brand and Mercedes is very over rated. I have had mainly mercedes in the past and the quality just gets lower and lower. Every one I had was gradually worse and worse. The TT and last 2 A4's have been so well built its unbelieveable.
No reason to be silly about forums. Here you get the impression everyone wants to help and share experience together.


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm. I am getting shot of the '96 3 series for a TT in a couple of weeks... I've treated the bimmer forums with maximum disdain for all the reasons above but they have helped a great deal with sorting the odd niggle. This place is better though, come April I might well be the most well-informed TT buyer in the country.

Mind you when it comes to courtesy on the roads I find it's always Golf TDI and Passat drivers that are the problems these days. Discuss?!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

You could be right the TDI golfs drivers think the initial pull away is enough to keep them in front but when the turbo lags the 3.2 v6 is right up em. As they said in DADS ARMY, "THEY DONT LIKE IT UP EM Spike".

The drivers that always try to kill you by appearing infront are Nissan Micra drivers and Volvo biddies.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> You think that's bad, some of the MB forums require 30 posts before selling!!


Tell me about it. All that to ask a question. And not only are they stuck up they are pretty boring


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

This demonstrates a BMW wishing he had Quattro :roll:


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> This demonstrates a BMW wishing he had Quattro :roll:


to be fair I think that's just crap driving rather than the car :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unfortunately - the rulings as above are put in place to prevent people registering and using the forum's bandwidth to sell items and making no worthwhile contribution to the site.

All well and good, but what happens is just like suggested - you end up with a new member coming to a site, posting drivel until the reach the required amount of posts, placing their ad and then fucking off again.

And before you think it's just other forums, it was tried on here too and dropped for the reasons above.

I think it's unfortunate that BMW drivers are all tarred with the same brush though. I've only recently switched sides and find the service, drive attitude of 'most' BMW drivers to be fine.

And anyway, according to Top Gear all the cocks drive Audis now don't they?*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Kell said:


> And anyway, according to Top Gear all the cocks drive Audis now don't they?*


A4's and A3's ... TT drives could never be considered in this group!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I actually agree with the post count thing. Forums I believe are not a free [email protected] account. If you have not contributed to the forum why should you benefit from selling on it....


----------

